# Barrel Racing Myths



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Nicely said Spastic : )


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha, Thank you


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with most of the things you have presented. *Whole-heartedly.* 
BUT people do things differently. A LOT DIFFERENTLY. Just because you do it one way doesn't mean everyone has to. 
I take personal offense to the fact that you say a 3 year old has no business running the pattern. My gelding is just coming 4 in April and he's doing extremely well with it. I've always been around horses started at a younger age. That's just how we do it here I guess. Personally I can't stand the people that say you shouldn't break a horse until they're 5 years old. But that's a whole other topic that doesn't need to be started here.
I'm just saying that everyone does it differently, and that YOUR opinions/techniques are going to be WAY out in left field compared to somebody else's. Mine included.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Ha! I like you! Pretty sure number one and number ten are HUGE pet peeves of mine. I really do not understand how people seem to think that pumping their hands=faster horse? No. You look like a fool who really does not know how to ride. I also absolutely cannot stand it when I see people who cannot get their horse in the gate/alley.

For me, I see a lot of younger girls who seem to come across this issue quite frequently and I just don't understand it. They will sit there and beat on their horses who are obviously so gate sour that they have no business to be even anywhere near an arena. I just want to look at them and say "please go back to basics, then come back and try this again". Nine times out of ten their horses are so nuts because all they do is run run run and nothing else. If you are unable to achieve a walk with a loose rein with your horse, then you have no business running them. Period. Sorry for adding a rant on here, but I really could not agree with you more!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i do agree with most of it especially doing other things on them cause then your horse stays fresh it keeps my barrel horse happy specially if i take him to a show do WP and then he can turn around and do barrels.. I do agree with running a 3 year old around barrels is alittle early too you can take a really nice barrel prospect and burn them out and injure them before they are even seasoned and really going good but glad to see someone else with alot the same pet peeves barrel racers take alot of crap for this stuff specially over bitting and such any way nice Spastic dove


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

randiekay215 said:


> I agree with most of the things you have presented. *Whole-heartedly.*
> BUT people do things differently. A LOT DIFFERENTLY. Just because you do it one way doesn't mean everyone has to.
> I take personal offense to the fact that you say a 3 year old has no business running the pattern. My gelding is just coming 4 in April and he's doing extremely well with it. I've always been around horses started at a younger age. That's just how we do it here I guess. Personally I can't stand the people that say you shouldn't break a horse until they're 5 years old. But that's a whole other topic that doesn't need to be started here.
> I'm just saying that everyone does it differently, and that YOUR opinions/techniques are going to be WAY out in left field compared to somebody else's. Mine included.


It's kind of silly to take this personal considering these are MY personal opinions about the sport. I personally think a three year old has no business doing work that strenuous -- That's something I can't stand. 

I guess I don't really see your point. But if it makes you feel better, here: 


*NOTE: *_These are my personal opinions and not fact, law, or the bible. I am not god. Sorry if I came off like I was, apparently?
_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Double post: 


Yeah, the point was mostly that barrel racers need to actually be able to ride and train their horses and not just run around like idiots.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess what I was getting it is that I DO agree with a lot that you say.

There are far too many people that have these super amped up horses and they can't control them. They have no clue how to handle them. It drives me CRAZY!!:shock:

But I was also getting at the fact that no matter how much one person believes in something, another one will hate it as much as they believe it. 

Its interesting to see the different methods/opinions that we all have here. It just shows that no matter what, everyone is going to butt heads once in a while.....


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ergh, I have to agree with you Spastic. I've been trying to learn barrel racing with my horse and we have been taking it really slow, he's only ever walked/trotted the pattern because I'm trying to teach him all of the other things I feel like he needs to know. Of course, I could be completely wrong . But it drives me nuts when I'm at a show and they are beating the crap out of a rearing crazy gate sour horse to get them into the arena. What do they say "she's just gate sour, but really loves to run the pattern". I don't believe it. Or the horse that gets ridden 3x a year and just for barrels. But, I do see a lot of good riders out there that take care of their horses and the horses seem like they really enjoy what they are doing. So, I guess its just like every other sport, you have the good and the bad. Unfortunately the bad give the rest of us a bad name. I can tell you my bf impression of horse riding in general took a real down swing after he came to the fair.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree. Totally. Granted I have run a 3 year old on the pattern. I think you really need to know what your doing. Its risky and I'd,personally, much rather wait until 4 to do it. (owner was pushing for futurities) On the other hand I followed the methods of a local futurity trainer who has had numerous horses go on to be successful NBHA and rodeo horses that are still running 1D at 18-19 soundly and happy. Although her methods had very little to do with the pattern and far more to do with a good broke horse.
Either way, I agree in that 3 is young and I wouldnt be running mine at 3. For those who do...I sure hope you had your baby x-rayed and approved by a certified vet...as well as know what the horse can handle mentally. Some things just arent worth those 15-16 seconds.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wholeheartedly agree with you Spastic. One of mine I would like to add to the list is the parents that lead the horse into the arena with a 3, 4, or 5 year old aboard and turn the horse loose only to have it run flat out with the poor kid screaming the whole way. It took every ounce of self control I had not to knock this one lady out at a ranch rodeo one night. I still called her a stupid b!&%$ though.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Also wanted to add...The only thing that I saw that spastic dove posted as "opinion" was about the age. Everything else is fact. Intensity differs from horse and rider to horse and rider but these things are true. Barrel racing is one of the most intricate sports there is. It demands the knowledge,patience, and control of dressage or reining but at a much faster pace. You think of things in terms of "stride" or "half-stride" but not at a trot or lope, but rather a gallop. Barrel racing isnt for the light weights or the passivists. You have to know how to get in there and ride. If you don't have the ability or knowledge to navigate a dressage pattern, then more than likely your one of the ones who give the rest of us a bad name.
Im just saying this because I work VERY hard to accomplish a barrel pattern and it frustrates me so much when someone belittles or simplifies years of work into "All you have to do is run really fast around 3 barrels". Greenies DO NOT belong on a barrel horse.


----------



## Siscokid (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with the taking it easy when training and practicing your contesting horse. When we practice at home we keep it to a trot/slow canter. It helps to keep the horse calm, and for every show we hit we try to work in a trail ride after. I don't necessarily agree with everything that you've said, I think you need to give the kids a break, the arm flapping is something they will be able to control with practice. Just like the young horse the young rider is also learning. I think that kids need experienced horses to ride, no matter what their discipline is. A green horse and a green rider are a dangerous combination.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Aside from the fact that I do not think their joints are ready for it, nor are they mentally ready to be running a pattern, horses need to be really broke to run the pattern. There is plenty of things I would rather seea 3 year old doing other than riding a pattern -- Getting down all the basics and getting soft for one. 

I'm sure those gate sour horses start out loving to run the pattern but they get burnt out on it and for some reason the riders can't figure out why. I agree with smrobs too, I can't stand those parents. Barrel racing is just a legitimate a sport as cross-country or dressage and you wouldn't send your kid out on a cc course when they had no idea how to ride. 

There are A LOT of good barrel racers out there. Unfortunately most of what non-rodeoers see are the people I am talking about.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Siscokid said:


> I don't necessarily agree with everything that you've said, I think you need to give the kids a break, the arm flapping is something they will be able to control with practice.


I was talking about the people that have been riding forever and have had plenty of time to work it out and think they are "urging the horse forward" or something. It's my general pet peeve with bouncy, floppy, slouchy western riders.
(Which, btw I am a western rider. I just dont flop. I'm not saying all western riders can't ride)


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> I agree. Totally. Granted I have run a 3 year old on the pattern. I think you really need to know what your doing. Its risky and I'd,personally, much rather wait until 4 to do it. (owner was pushing for futurities) On the other hand I followed the methods of a local futurity trainer who has had numerous horses go on to be successful NBHA and rodeo horses that are still running 1D at 18-19 soundly and happy. Although her methods had very little to do with the pattern and far more to do with a good broke horse.
> Either way, I agree in that 3 is young and I wouldnt be running mine at 3. For those who do...I sure hope you had your baby x-rayed and approved by a certified vet...as well as know what the horse can handle mentally. Some things just arent worth those 15-16 seconds.


 

Bandit has the ok from my vet at Oregon State University. I don't run him COMPETITIVELY. I'm just getting him patterned. I won't be using him competitively until the summer after next probably. I'm just getting him started out. I wouldn't dream of competing with him yet. That level is too harsh on his young body.

I started racing when I was 8 for fun, and have been racing semi-competitively since I was 12. I've ridden some great horses but I've also got on some that I thought for sure were going to kill me. All hyped up, rearing, kicking, throwing their head, etc. I swore to myself if I had a horse, I would never do that to them.

I don't know what you mean by "mentally" however. Could you enlighten me? Are you talking about temperment? Or respect? Or what?

Some of you (especially Spastic Dove) may have seen my post a while back in response to a question about what I do to start out a barrel horse. My reply seemed to shock a couple people as I had said that repetition is key and I had mentioned far more reps than others thought necessary. I'm just going by what I have been exposed to and learned from other ladies who have been in the business way longer than I have. Everyone has their own ideas of how to do things. There are many barrel ladies on here that comment on these kind of posts frequently. But I could almost guarantee that if you asked 10 of them the same question you would get 10 different answers. Its all based on personal preference and experience. I agree that green riders should not ride green horses. But who's going to tell them not to? Its a difficult thing to try to control.....


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

randiekay215 said:


> I take personal offense to the fact that you say a 3 year old has no business running the pattern. My gelding is just coming 4 in April and he's doing extremely well with it. I've always been around horses started at a younger age. That's just how we do it here I guess. Personally I can't stand the people that say you shouldn't break a horse until they're 5 years old. But that's a whole other topic that doesn't need to be started here.
> I'm just saying that everyone does it differently, and that YOUR opinions/techniques are going to be WAY out in left field compared to somebody else's. Mine included.


There is a huge difference between working the pattern and RUNNING the pattern. A three year old has years of growth left in their bones. One wrong turn at a run can ruin those green legs forever.

I agree with Miss Spastic Dove.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Dear God, here:

I DO NOT RUN THE PATTERN. I AM GETTING MY YOUNG HORSE PATTERNED ON THE BARRELS. I AM WORKING THE PATTERN. 

I just said that I am not competing with him. And that he is too young to be running the barrels with. I guess I shouldn't have used the word "running", I agree that was the wrong word to use. But as I just stated, he is too young to be using to compete. I agree with that totally. I would probably be upset if I saw a 3/4 year old competing, definately. But starting a barrel horse out at 3/4 years old is perfectly fine in MY eyes. And that's what I'm doing here.

We are working on w/t/c on the pattern. He already collects/extends, moves off the leg, bends/flexes, smooth pivots, great roll backs, etc. He is still perfecting these things but we have gotten a great base on him. He already moves the hind and front independently very well. But I don't know why I'm explaining myself here.


And FYI in my thread about the bit, I don't run the barrels in the tom thumb. Just a plain old snaffle works great!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry - I can only read what you wrote:



randiekay215 said:


> I take personal offense to the fact that you say a 3 year old has no business running the pattern.


You use the term "running". 

Not trying to make waves - just exploring the facts.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

And I just said that I shouldn't have used the word "running"....

Just so everyone knows: *I DO NOT RUN MY 3 YEAR OLD ON THE BARRELS.*

Hope its all cleared up now.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You will notice in my origional post, I said GALLOPING the pattern. There is nothing wrong at all with walking and trotting a pattern and occasionally throwing in a nice controlled lope. The problem I have is GALLOPING the pattern. (Like you would for a time)

Does that make sense?

As far as bits, I can run in a D ring snaffle (Usually single jointed but I am going to be getting one of those mylers with the centre piece) 
However at jackpots, I will put in a rather "harsh" bit on Diesel. I'm not having any contact with his mouth, he is a finished barrel horse, I will use it to tidy up spots. 

I think all barrel horses need to be started off in a snaffle. The vast majority of barrel horses should be running (competing) in a snaffle or gentler curb, however in responsible hands with a seasoned horse, there is nothing wrong with more bit. 

When I say over-bitting, I am referring to people with strong, tense hands and horses that are still learning.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just a question...what kind of bit are you using on your 3 year old Randie?

Im with you 100% on this one SpasticDove! Great attitude!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I ride him in a d ring snaffle. I was riding in a tom thumb for a while at the advice of my trainer. But I posted a thread on here and got a lot of good information about that bit and have since stopped using it. I was using it while working him on the reining basics, but I switched back to my d ring last week. But whenever I was riding the barrel pattern, I used my snaffle. Why do you ask?


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is very similar to what I use:


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just curious...


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, ok then.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with you SD. Although I dont know a ton about Barrel Racing, I know that it's not something I would let a baby (equine or human) do. No way am I going to through my 4 yr old on a barrel horse and no way would I jump on a 3 yr old to run. Both halves of the team need to be trained and conditioned. Same as with any sport.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

randiekay215 said:


> Bandit has the ok from my vet at Oregon State University. I don't run him COMPETITIVELY. I'm just getting him patterned. I won't be using him competitively until the summer after next probably. I'm just getting him started out. I wouldn't dream of competing with him yet. That level is too harsh on his young body.
> 
> I started racing when I was 8 for fun, and have been racing semi-competitively since I was 12. I've ridden some great horses but I've also got on some that I thought for sure were going to kill me. All hyped up, rearing, kicking, throwing their head, etc. I swore to myself if I had a horse, I would never do that to them.
> 
> ...


By mentally I mean every horse is an individual. Not every horse can handle the same pressure no matter how slow you take it. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and wait for them to mature mentally before asking so much from them.
An example:
A horse I started on barrels (the 3 year old that the owner wanted in futurities) wasnt mentally mature enough for the pressure. She would get hot as soon as she came out of the trailer,didnt want to load, and would start popping in the alley. Despite my warnings the owner persisted and ended up being discouraged by the horses performance. (naturally) For a year and a half she was taken off barrels and started in hunter/jumpers and was excelling in western pleasure. I started her back on the pattern at 5 and the difference was amazing. Same training, same rider. The horse had come leaps and bounds mentally. All of her problems were "magically" resolved and she started clocking 2D times her first few exhibitions back.

On the other hand...I started another horse, a late 3 to early 4 year old. The previous trainer basically screwed him up so I not only had to clean up his mess, but I also had to retrain him to enjoy what he hated.
After 2 weeks he was enjoying the pattern again and became a horse who you could just keep working the pattern and he would never sour. He was clocking 1D/2D times. He was a lot older mentally. Ran nearly every weekend without a problem.

He didnt have any issues, while the first horse wouldnt have been able to handle that sort of stress.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I see what you mean. I've seen many OLDER horses that are psycho as well. But part of that is from the riders scaring the living daylights out of them to make them run. Anyway, Bandit is a very smart horse. very mature for his age. Super willing to learn and eager to please. He knows when its time to work, and when its time to play. We usually do an hour warm up in the arena and then go into working the pattern. Then we do about a 45 min cool down after. I've seen people come straight from the trailer, tack up, and then RUN the pattern about 5 or 6 times and then LEAVE all in about 30 mins. I hate that. 

I understand what you mean now....And I can totally see where you're coming from!!


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

randiekay215 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "mentally" however. Could you enlighten me? Are you talking about temperment? Or respect? Or what?


I think what Spastic was trying to get across, is that a young horse, such as a three year old is not mature enough to be able to fully comprehend what is being asked of them. I have a three year old mare who has just played around with the pattern. It is my personal opinion (and like you said we all have our own) that even getting a three year old patterned is too much. By asking too much from her now she will get nutty later on. I would rather wait let her be a baby now, take it slow, and get a better horse as the end result.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Spastic, this is great :3

I used to barrel race, but not the ZOMG TURRRN N BURRRN sort of barrel racing. Skippy! LOVED to be wide open in the arena. So we would do the traditional patterns (single pole, texas barrels, and clover leaf) and my GOD was he a happy camper! We would walk in the arena and he could feel my heart beat, so it would turn into a little jig, then i'd pep talk him and we'd be jigging side ways.. then i would yell GOGOGOGOGO! and WHEW! He would practically capriole as he hauled his buns!

BUT.. the difference between me and a lot of the barrel racers i knew in person, is I did not take something my horse loved, and made it unenjoyable for him. We barrel raced -occasionally-. We jumped -occasionally-. We always rode to have a good time with eachother.

I love "spotting" barrel/goat tying horses at horse shows. They're the ones entering a non-barrel class, and upon seeing the gate they jig side to side and start shaking, then buldge through it and run at an uncontrollable speed. I have won Walk Trot classes in Schooling Shows because of this. I even sold a horse I was riding in the class before i made my first lap around the ring because a runaway barrel horse slammed into him and he didnt do anything.

The one thing on the list i'd add.. which is strictly cosmetic...

You do NOT need to spend hundreds of dollars on the clothes you'll be wearing into the ring. Your saddle does NOT have to be expensive and stretched with Ostritch Leather with great detailing and stars and hearts and zomg stuff.

IF YOU DO YOUR JOB RIGHT. NO ONE WILL NOTICE YOUR DARN CLOTHES!

I'd get mocked for riding in a T shirt and Wintec because ZOMG ITS NOT PROPER.

wth.. barrel racing isnt proper! it was founded by bored women who werent allowed to participate in rodeos 

If the frills, fringe, and expensive clothes make you happy, thats great. but dont down on those who dont wear them.

Awesome post Spastic! I know you werent intending to be offensive to anyone on the board, just posting your observations  very well said!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. I feel the same way about the cosmetic stuff with everything. As long as it is functional, I dont care about fashion when I am on the back of the horse. 

Some of those barrel racers blind me with their sparkles and bling. 
Same goes for the silver in the WP pen


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I mean, WP horses are so slow, you could feasibly examine the detail on the saddle. A barrel horse moves way too fast. I LOVE the bright colors. I think some hot pink/electric blue/lime green leg wraps look AWESOME on a horse in motion! But the saddle -really- doesn't need the detail.

Like i said though, its totally fine and great if you want to put the money into it, but don't down on those who DONT want to put the money into it. Its the time that matters, not the appearance.

and OMG im offended kthx.

Just kidding ;P


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Skippy! said:


> Spastic, this is great :3
> 
> I used to barrel race, but not the ZOMG TURRRN N BURRRN sort of barrel racing. Skippy! LOVED to be wide open in the arena. So we would do the traditional patterns (single pole, texas barrels, and clover leaf) and my GOD was he a happy camper! We would walk in the arena and he could feel my heart beat, so it would turn into a little jig, then i'd pep talk him and we'd be jigging side ways.. then i would yell GOGOGOGOGO! and WHEW! He would practically capriole as he hauled his buns!
> 
> ...


 

YAY!!! Somebody finally mentioned it! I know I wasn't going to... lol The clothes and saddles! What's the deal? I didn't know it was a fashion show! I see all of these saddles, headstalls, and breastcollars that are all blinged out and fancy. To ME, those just aren't practical. I mean honestly. There's nothing wrong with trying to look put-together and all, but the fancy hats, jackets, BOOTS even, as well as the blinged out tack just is too much for me. I like riding in my jeans, long sleeve shirt, and my carhart vest. lol But thanks for bringing that topic up!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I make my gelding where florescent colours (Saddle pad/wraps) Cause he's black and I think it looks cute. lol


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the bright colors! Bandit is all in green. He's fairly dark so it stands out really well and looks pretty darn snazzy!  But I could do without all of the "bling bling" lol


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the glitz and stuff...I just never wear it. I'm waiting until my winning NFR round to wear the sparkley stuff. lol
I'm not into embellished saddles and tack...turns out you actually have to clean in those little nooks and crannies. My saddle is PERFECT in every possible way. Has very little silver, light, very good quality, my favorite seat, and it was 500 bucks.


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

randiekay215 said:


> I agree with most of the things you have presented. *Whole-heartedly.*
> BUT people do things differently. A LOT DIFFERENTLY. Just because you do it one way doesn't mean everyone has to.
> I take personal offense to the fact that you say a 3 year old has no business running the pattern. My gelding is just coming 4 in April and he's doing extremely well with it. I've always been around horses started at a younger age. That's just how we do it here I guess. Personally I can't stand the people that say you shouldn't break a horse until they're 5 years old. But that's a whole other topic that doesn't need to be started here.
> I'm just saying that everyone does it differently, and that YOUR opinions/techniques are going to be WAY out in left field compared to somebody else's. Mine included.


thank you! do you really think that you should be talking for other people... my horse will be 4 in april too, and shes doing a lot better. i DONT want to here it from people that young horses have no bissuness running barrels.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Cowboys girl said:


> thank you! do you really think that you should be talking for other people... my horse will be 4 in april too, and shes doing a lot better. i DONT want to here it from people that young horses have no bissuness running barrels.



Then don't read what I have to say.

I don't know if you read the rest of the thread or just commented when you saw that, but you will notice I said GALLOPING the pattern, not walking.


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

AMEN! And my favorite is when riders TRY to stress their horses out and get them "pumped" to run by circling them 40zillion times.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was watching barrel racing on TV the other day. I was like...
WTH????????
Those little kids flop around and pump their arms like CRAZY. 

*I hate it when they get their horses up to a full gallop on the homestretch and have like two yards to get their horse from a full sprint to a stop.*


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i argree outlaw is turning 5 in april im just starting him. and like 5 & 4 year old should not be running on younge barrel horses. if its on an older horse at a jog or walk thats fine but full out gallop no way. the youngest i think they should lope/gallop it is like 8 when they don`t just cry and wet their pants.
but, i love flashy sparkly things. i have a glitter slinky,my silver wp stuff,purple&pink expenive show cloths and barrel stuff


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have started many horses on barrels at the age of 3.There is nothing wrong with that. But that si my opinion


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

There is plenty wrong with that if you actually work/gallop them-- And thats my opinion. 


I agree about the whole stopping thing. Alleys are great, but I know people who without them try and just get their horse to slide to a stop or just expect them to stop/turn at the gate on the way back. Seen plenty of accidents that way.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It's not really 'opinion', when you look at when the bones mature. 

From Dr. Deb Bennett:

"
At the age of 1 year: the horse's pasterns have fused 

At 18 months: his cannon bones are mature

At 30 months (2.5 yrs): he now has stronger - but not entirely mature - knees (the small bones have fused), and his fetlock joints are mature

At 3 years: the weight-bearing area at the base of the knees is fused, as well as his hindleg between hock and stifle

At 3-and-a-half: the highest part of his foreleg, the humerus, is fused, as are parts of his femur, the area of his hindleg between stifle and hip

At 4 years: the shoulder is fused, and the hocks and pelvis are now mature

At 5-and-a-half: the growth plates over the centrum, which allows the spine to flex, become fused"


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to clarify ^^ that the the Previous Post might not be true for all horses, and that it might take some breeds longer to hit some parts of this timeline. Just thought I'd through that out there.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, but that is about as quick as it will happen.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a rough estimate of course, but when someone says it's fine to gallop a 2/3 year old... right there is a good reason NOT to.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Pretty much


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree, alot of barrel horses are ruined because all the horse ever sees is a barrel pattern, they never get to see a trail, or anything else but three barrels. Then the owners wonder why the horse refuses to run. I agree that 3 year olds should not be running the barrel patter, all these futurities are pushing these horses to fast to hard, i have seen 2 year olds running the pattern. Futurities should be for horses 4-7yr. I think. Barrel racers get bad raps because of the tards that do this kind of stuff.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the bling, but i do agree, who cares what you have or look like, as long as it works, use it. I hate the people that look donw on you because, you dont have thiss brand, or you dont have this kind of horse trailer, or you dont have this or that. I dont care!! When my horse beats yours, im sure youll change your mind =)


----------



## DakotaMartins (Mar 31, 2009)

Amen to that, Spastic (; I can't stand seeing these I-know-everything-there-is-to-know kiddies getting out there and ruining the sport.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

These aren't really barrel myths, they're "SD's self righteous list of things she finds annoying"

BUT that's just my opinion so don't get offended.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You can't really say "Don't get offended" if you call me self-righteous.

If you don't want me to be offend, don't be offensive.


What do you disagree with aside from the title or is that all you wanted to comment on?


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

THANK YOU SPASTIC!! I am currently training a JUST turned 3 year old QH gelding on barrels. We are doing LOTS of work just on basic dressage (bending, flexing, some lateral movement, accepting the bit) and I've walked him around the pattern too. He trots to the barrels now, then walks around them, and his owner is getting mad at me because I do not have him galloping the pattern yet. Oh, and that he's still in a simple, basic, snaffle bit. I keep telling the guy "Look, he's ONLY a three year old. He should JUST be getting broke now, BUT he's your horse. However, I refuse to ruin him by galloping him flat out on a pattern when he can barely trot around it comfortably." I can't stand it. Aaand that's my vent. LOL


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad you agree


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't see this anywhere, but even if it was written I might as well say it anyway...

You say stop Barrel Racing three year olds. In that case:

Stop racing three year olds! 
Stop jumping three year olds!
Maybe just stop riding three year olds period?

I agree somewhat with what you are saying. But not EVERYONE rides like that. I know you didn't specifically say that but your opinions can be easily taken the wrong way. 

I am a barrel racer. I do not take offense to what you say because I know I don't do those things. I personally think you came on a little strong but hey you have a right to your opinion as does everybody else. I have plenty of pet peeves with my fellow barrel racers. Although, I do believe what you say makes sense. However, I think it's a bit crude to just point out all the bad flaws you notice. 

Do you run barrels, by the way?

Just curious!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> You can't really say "Don't get offended" if you call me self-righteous.
> 
> If you don't want me to be offend, don't be offensive.
> 
> ...



Well then maybe you shouldn't be offensive in the way you word things...it's a two way street dear.

And actually, I was just making a point- just because it's my opinion doesn't make it less offensive. (as you keep trying to tell the people who are offended by what you had to say about running 3 y/o..."it's only my opinion don't be offended") My soul intent was to offend you and I'm not sorry if I did because I DO think you are being self righteous and just going on and on- why don't you go out and DO something about it instead of sitting behind the safety of your computer screen and hitting letters on a keyboard?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Anything can be taken the wrong way and I tried to be very clear in my posts that these were personal opinions. Everyone posts their opinions in replies in a strong way, but I just decided to make a thread about it. I don't see what is crude about pointing out flaws. I do not think everyone rides like that, and I think I made that pretty clear.I would not race or jump a three year old. I don't think you should do anything strenuous with a three year old again..these are my opinions. 

Yes, I have been running barrels about 10-11 years which is why I compiled things I saw that give us a bad name. It stems from all barrel racers getting a bad rep because of stupid things people do. It's the same thing wp riders complain about ("All WP horses 4 beat, are ugly,are trained wrong") dressage riders (Rolkur, cruel bits, unnatural) eventing (cruel, reckless) or NH (Stupid, pointless). 

I just looked at MY discipline, and noted some of the common misconceptions and bad practices that I see.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Fair enough. Seeing that you run barrels makes it a little easier for me to understand your point of view. I agree with not doing strenuous work with three years olds. But I think that is about the time they need to start under saddle. So that is fairly strenuous to a three year old because it is kind of new. 

I'm just happy your are a confident rider that knows the discipline and not someone that is complaining about it and has never done it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't feel I was coming off as being offensive and I'm sorry if you see it that way. If you have an opinion about the sport or riding three year olds or whatever, fine. However a personal opinion about me being "self-righteous" is something I will obviously take offense to. Again, if you have an opinion contradicting what I said, go ahead. I still don't understand what you saw as offensive?
I guess I don't see what the point you were trying to make is (Hence me asking if you were only remarking about the title of the thread or had other opinions). 

Just because I post in a forum and go "On and On" (Which, frankly I don't even know what you mean by that as the vast majority of my responses have been to other members and this thread hasn't been active for awhile), does not mean I am hiding behind the safety of a keyboard. 

I go out and ride and present what I think is good horsemanship, training, and riding. I have no intentions of trying to make any changes in the NBHA rule book or whatever and I think setting what I feel is a good example and offering advice when it is asked for (not talking about this thread as it obviously was not asked for) is doing plenty.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree that riding in general is strenuous enough for a three year old. That's why I think you should give them plenty of time where they can get it all figured out (the basic commands and foundation you would want on a barrel horse or any horse) before you ask them to run the pattern. 

Walk it, trot it, fine. I just think you should save the more difficult demands until they are older. 

(Sorry for any typos you guys, my keyboard is acting up.)


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> BUT that's just my opinion so don't get offended.


Vs.



WesternPleasure27 said:


> My soul intent was to offend you


Excuse you? That doesn't really make much sense. First you don't want her to get offended and then you say your intent was to offend her? If you don't want Spastic to go on and on (which I don't think she was doing), why try to pick a fight with her? I really don't get why you have such a bone with her. She stated her own opinions on what she saw as wrong in the barrel racing world and I would hardly call her self-righteous for doing so. If you go along that line of reasoning I could call you self-righteous for expressing your opinions about Spastic. _But please, don't get offended._

Oh and Spastic your keyboard is probably broken because you use too much, ya know because you're so obviously hiding behind it, lol.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Poor Spastic. All she wanted to do was vent a little to other horse people who might understand where she's coming from, and she's practically getting crucified for it. Why does everyone have to be so SENSITIVE and take everything that everyone says as a personal attack? It's not like she was naming any names.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

My, My! this thread got all sort of grumpified since my last visit!!

I barrel raced (not anywhere near professionally.. just some fun runs) and i am not offended by any of this because I never did any of the things she listed off 

My horse was conditioned, he wasnt 3 years old, I rode with good equitation, i wore a helmet, etc. The only reason i'd get offended was if I was doing one of the things she picked on.. and if THATS the case, i'd only be offended because I did something that can be construed as dumb/cruel to myself/my horse, and wanted to turn it back on someone else so no one thinks im cruel to my horse, or a bad rider... its human nature ;D

So.... with that being said.. how come the barrel racers of the forum can't see the humor/truth in the stuff Spastic posted? Heck, i never made it to any "division" of barrel racing and i've seen most of the stuff Spastic listed! Helmetless kids, insane barrel horses, poor equitation, stiff horses, etc... you professional/amatuer barrel racers probably see a lot more of this than I did! So rather than taking offense as if the comments were pointed directly at you, just laugh it off and recall all the times you've seen the "bad apples" of the barrel horse world.

I'm more than certain that Spastic is well aware of the GOOD Barrel Racers... i'm sure she didn't have the intention of offending any members of this message board... and i think the reason why she thought it wouldn't offend anyone is because she assumed (correctly, i'm guessing) that the Barrel Racers of the Horse Forum DID NOT do the things she listed =)

So laugh it off! Find the humor/truth in the list, post/share your memories of seeing some rotten little kid yankin' on her horses mouth... or how funny some lady looked Runnin-for-home with her "bingo wings" floppin' in the breeze, like a heavy-set chicken trying to take off! LOL!

I hope that makes more sense now  i hope i didn't put words in your mouth Spastic ^^


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Well thanks for the support guys! I just want Barrel Racing to get recognized for the sport it really is. Maybe I should go picket at City Hall, but for now this is where I will vent my frustrations..though onetoomany, you're probably right...I should stop hitting keys so much.  


Bingo-Wings *gigglesnort* Skippy! that is totally what I was going for. I'm glad most everyone else seemed to get the angle I was going for. Your analogy was far better than I could have ever come up with so kudos to you


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Now now everyone...let's pick our lolly pops up off the dirt and be civil to one another. Is a thread something to get all hot and bothered about?
I personally barrel race...its been my life now for 3 years. I didnt take any offense to what she said.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Well thanks for the support guys! I just want Barrel Racing to get recognized for the sport it really is. Maybe I should go picket at City Hall, but for now this is where I will vent my frustrations..though onetoomany, you're probably right...I should stop hitting keys so much.


Yeah, I'll mail you some signs or something when you want to go picket. Heck, anything to get you off your self-righteous keyboard! 

I'll put in my input on my biggest pet peeve. It's not one you see so much at higher levels but a lot at local levels. I hate the kids that run the snot out of their horses and the only reason they ever step foot in an arena is to bang around on their horses in an attempt to win a freaking ribbon. Then they wonder why their horse won't go in the gate and they do everything under the sun to get their horse in the gate but it doesn't occur to them to actually fix the problem.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Maybe I should go picket at City Hall, but for now this is where I will vent my frustrations..though onetoomany, you're probably right...I should stop hitting keys so much.


 

Maybe we should write our congressman too. LOL :wink:


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

onetoomany said:


> Yeah, I'll mail you some signs or something when you want to go picket. Heck, anything to get you off your self-righteous keyboard!


No, it's not her keyboard that's self righteous...I think we covered that already.

My biggest pet peeve is when someone comes and gets all huffy and peeved and writes a list of everything that bothers them, then posts it to a public forum thinking that somehow it will make things better, but how is that gonna change anything? "Picketing at city hall" would be a pretty dumb thing to do in my opinion because what the flip is city hall gonna do??

Also, I'm sure you have NEVER made a mistake and done any of those things listed in your first post SD. I think you're energy would be better spent out in the REAL world helping others to condition their horses correctly, but remember, you DON'T know it all.


----------



## Calamity Jane (Mar 16, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Just some of my own observations/pet peeves/annoyances whatever you want to call them:
> 
> 1. Just because you are in the arena for 16 seconds, does not mean you get to forgo basic horsemanship. You are not flying -- Stop flapping your arms and for gods sake stop bouncing your horses back.
> 
> ...


Exceptionally put!:wink: 

And I thought a discussion board is for being able to discuss things? So, SD has chosen to discuss a pet peeve....


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah i here people say their four year old daughter barrel races and i go WHAT??


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I think you're energy would be better spent out in the REAL world helping others to condition their horses correctly, but remember, you DON'T know it all.


 
I'm almost 110% positive she was JOKING about picketing at city hall. ****

And, how about taking our own advice? Remember, you don't know it all either.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I WAS joking about city hall. 
I have made plenty of mistakes. I never denied that. But I learn from my mistakes and see others. 

It's a public forum. I was just commenting on _my_ pet peeves. I'm not trying to bring about any radical changes which I guess you think I am.

I never claimed to know it all, and I spend plenty of time out in the REAL world believe it or not. The REAL world is where I saw this and I thought other barrel racers would agree. I was correct. The ones that didn't either posted (and we discussed it calmly) or thought I was dumb and ignored me. 

If you have some brilliant idea in mind about how I can go around making sure everyones horses are properly conditioned, good horsemanship is practiced, and a utopia is born, I would be glad to hear it. Until then, I'm going to keep having my ideas and you are welcome to x out of threads by me because yet again, I have no idea what your intentions are other than to start an argument. 

Sorry you disagree with me.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Folks, in this forum there are rules against rudeness and offensive posts and there are infractions for their disregard. Get back on the point of the original post.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

draftlover215 said:


> And, how about taking our own advice? Remember, you don't know it all either.


I give lessons, I train horses, I coach riders at shows when they are having issues with their horses, I go to clinics, I learn from those better than me, and I pass it on. I PRACTICE what I preach- I DO take my own advice thank you.

I don't come and make a huge long list in a huffy tone about all the things I hate seeing in the barrel world, and I KNOW I don't know it all, that's why I still attend clinics. 

No one is going to change how they run barrels because of a list like the OP's written on a forum, but they will if they come to you seeking help, or you offer it in a kind manner.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I give lessons, I train horses, I coach riders at shows when they are having issues with their horses, I go to clinics, I learn from those better than me, and I pass it on. I PRACTICE what I preach- I DO take my own advice thank you.


As do I


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> As do I


Then as an instructor, you should be more understanding and pro-active.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, I'm sorry you disagree with me. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OK folks, this thread has run it's course and is now disintegrating so it's time to end it.


----------

